# Seeing old game graphics



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2011)

Remember any old PS, PS2, Xbox or whatever console games you used to play where the graphics were the BEST THING EVER to you.

Now after the PS3, Xbox360 games you're so used to, you want to go back and play some of the old-school games for nostalgia purposes and HOLY FUCK the graphics are an eyesore.

Recently, I bought the game True Crime: Streets of LA because I absolutely loved it when I was younger. Now I spend most of the time laughing at the expressions that the people just couldn't seem to get down right.

Then there are games which seem pretty damn good for its time that make you smile.
Which games made you recoil in horror after playing them again?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 16, 2011)

It really depends on the art style.  Sly Cooper's cel-shaded graphics are still pretty awesome by today's specs (even though the first game was a near-launch title), but there are _a lot_ of games whose realistic (for the day) models don't hold up anywhere near as well.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2011)

Just about any Atari 2600 or Apple IIe arcade game with human characters, such as Choplifter, Pitfall, and Sabotage.

The games that made me recoil after playing them again were Donkey Kong (shut up! >.<), Mario Brothers, Super Mario Brothers, and -- I'm half ashamed to admit ever playing it -- Chubby Cherub.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to say the water in Tomb Raider was realistic.

Back in those days, game graphics were more of a _representation_ of real-world things as opposed to today, where they pretty much _are_ real-world things in terms of appearance. It's a bit like art as well. For example, if you look at the face of an anime/manga character the face is _not_ realistic at all but you think it's quite spot on if you're not actually thinking about it. You're just looking at what every part represents, the eyes, nose and mouth to relate it to a human face and see a human face. If you look and think again, you'd notice that they don't look anything like real features. Then you look at realistic art and you'd stop and say that it really is realistic and looks detailed in every sense and it's like you can reach out and touch it. It's like very old game graphics and post-modern game graphics are two opposite art styles to create the same sort of image.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 16, 2011)

Like playing WoW makes you feel all retro, because their graphics are practically a decade old. 

Graphics don't phase me much though - Sure if it's amazingly beautiful or something, but it always comes down to gameplay >.>


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2011)

Also, even though Doom and Wolfenstein 3D are still good games today, their graphics are undeniably campy by today's standards.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't play old games :V


----------



## Ley (Apr 16, 2011)

Jesus christ. The ATV games I used to play on the PS2 still make me laugh :3c


----------



## cad (Apr 16, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Also, even though Doom and Wolfenstein 3D are still good games today, their graphics are undeniably campy by today's standards.


 I agree with the latter, but disagree with the former. Its graphic style is unique even to this day, and of course there's source ports and mods to enhance it further.
Though if you're talking about it running on a old DOS system, then yeah, it does look like a pixelated mess.

One game I thought looked beautiful back then was Unreal. Nowadays it looks like garblegarble, but nothing a hi-res texture pack can't fix.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

The Rugrats: Search For Reptar. The bad graphics make me lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLfMvr2-6dY&feature=related


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 16, 2011)

What I have a hard time looking past in old game graphics almost always boils down entirely to technical issues, as opposed to polycount and shading or lack thereof. There's a certain charm to be had in things like pre-rendered backgrounds when the systems could only handle the lowest polycounts and the developers wanted to make the most detailed environments they could with the then-new modeling software. The use of textures, planes and forced perspective to create illusions of depth, detail and scale in other games was also very clever, and to this day I can admire it. What makes it harder to enjoy though are the lower resolutions of most textures, and especially on the PS1, things like textures bending, warping and jittering as the camera moves. I think those are legit complaints, but I think it's also a legit complaint when I'm playing a game from one generation that looks like it simply followed the design principles of the previous generation _to the letter_ and whatever looks better about it can probably be credited mostly to it being rendered on better hardware. The worst PS3 graphics are basically PS2 graphics with maybe a slightly higher polycount, smoother/sharper textures and a heap of bump-mapping and some glossy crap that makes everything look wet/slimy. The worst PS2 games were PS1 games with a little more in the way of particle effects and light sources, _probably_ higher polycounts, and even some of those had some of the warping and pop-in of the previous generation. I'm not sure what you'd compare PS1 to, maybe the "3D" SNES games that used the Super FX chip?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2011)

When I saw the thread's title, I thought about NES, SNES, Genesis and stuff.  Then I clicked and saw PS, PS2, Xbox.  At first, I was deceived then I thought about it and realized they ARE old, thus I feel even older now ._.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> When I saw the thread's title, I thought about NES, SNES, Genesis and stuff.  Then I clicked and saw PS, PS2, Xbox.  At first, I was deceived then I thought about it and realized they ARE old, thus I feel even older now ._.


 Yeah I never got to experience the NES or SNES consoles. My first console was in fact a PlayStation and my first (and only handheld until highschool) was a Gameboy. (The brick).
So I couldn't really do much comparisons of the older generations :/


----------



## Zydala (Apr 16, 2011)

Everything older than N64 actually doesn't really make me go "oh no terrible grapphiiicss" mostly because I'm kinda fond of sprites and stuff. But ugh the N64 itself did not really age well as far as graphics go. The PS1 was better sometimes but not always.

Most of the games I play don't make me go "eww" with the graphics I dunno


----------



## strayjim (Apr 16, 2011)

I first started playing games on the PS1, going back to the likes of spyro, crash bandicoot etc, terrible graphics by modern standards... but hell... I still play these games from time to time so they did something right! That and my PS1 still works after all these years.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 16, 2011)

Usually, if I say a game has great graphics, I mean for its time.  Take Perfect Dark. If you run that in an emulator with a higher resolution, you'll notice a lot of detail and that the game really looks like a pretty decent PC shooter from around the same time, which is an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 16, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> The Rugrats: Search For Reptar. The bad graphics make me lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLfMvr2-6dY&feature=related


The camera view is giving me a headache already.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 16, 2011)

Well the thing is 2D games are damn near a dead art ever since computers or consoles were able to render like even a handful of polygons, except for the odd Flash-based game or Nintendo handheld. Though some of those _do_ give a nice impression of what 2D could've been, but it never really got there. I will admit, I almost can't tolerate NES anymore, but it's as much because of technical issues (the flickering, the lagging, etc) as the visuals themselves which often are good for what they are. SNES and Genesis, again, often look good for what they are, and the technical issues aren't nearly as many but I'm usually wishing they were sharper, bigger, had more colors or frames in the animations, etc. But what constitutes "good" graphics changed drastically between the apex of 2D gaming and the jump to 3D, and to compare even 3D and 2D _of the same generation_ (32-bit) seems damn near pointless, let alone to compare something on PS3 to something on NES!


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 16, 2011)

I usually face this with N64 games (Banjo-Kazooie, Diddy Kong Racing, Mario Golf, Super Smash Bros.), but it's usually not much of a turnoff. After the initial shock wears off, I can accept it. I used to think Turok: Dinosaur Hunter and Star Fox 64 had the best graphics ever (what can I say, I was easily wooed by graphics back in the day). I like to think of it as N64 being fairly early to the 3D phase, so you can't expect it to look spectacular. Until the later games came along (or anything by Rare). I was playing "Conker's Bad Fur Day" and... my goodness, Conker looks and is animated WAY better than I expected he would be. Graphics age a lot better when they stay cartoony. Sly Cooper being a great example. Sly's tail in the first game... to this day I haven't seen anyone with a better tail, not even Sly 2.

Now sure there are some exceptions. Like seeing the Star Fox 64 cast again after getting used to their GameCube forms (Smash Bros. Melee anyway). Or seeing the marketplace in N64 Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and realizing just how incredibly muddy the background is. Or realizing that Bowser and Yoshi in Super Mario 64 barely resemble how we know them today. They can make that darn penguin look good but not spare a few more polygons for Yoshi? Really the only major thing that turned me off, and recently too, was playing a GameCube game in progressive scan on an HD TV. You can see the sharp un-antialiased corners. Or maybe F-Zero GX couldn't spare anti-aliasing, who knows. But I pressed on because it's still a very pretty-looking game.

Maybe we push on so easily these days because by now we can't use "graphics" as a selling point. Games probably did well enough with what they had to represent objects clearly enough. I remember in the days of N64, I said "3D will never look as good as 2D". Boy did I eat those words. Yes, 2D sprites can look wonderful. I point to Yoshi's Story for N64 as being a Nintendo game that put enhanced sprites to good use in the days of 3D. But now we have Half-Life 2 and I guess Bioshock that mastered water effects, the detail in games is unbelievable, there's not really any frontiers left for visual effects that would be THAT different from what we have today. Maybe it'd help set the mood better -- I played Resident Evil for GameCube because of its gorgeous prerendered graphics -- but I don't foresee any more big jumps.

So maybe people will give EarthBound more of a chance now (the graphics are on the simple side, but serviceable).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Everything older than N64 actually doesn't really make me go "oh no terrible grapphiiicss" mostly because I'm kinda fond of sprites and stuff. But ugh the N64 itself did not really age well as far as graphics go. The PS1 was better sometimes but not always.
> 
> Most of the games I play don't make me go "eww" with the graphics I dunno


I'm glad Pokemon still uses sprites, because I'm fond of them too. :3

Remember the hype about Banjo Kazooie on the N64 having such an amazing, detailed, stunning world? Go back and look at screenshots. And cry.


----------



## Delta (Apr 16, 2011)

Gran Turismo 2
Oh my god, I lol'd at myself.

On the other hand, Armored Core 3 intro matches up to the CGI mech cartoons of today (MS IGLOO and whatnot)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrZRoJxq3rI


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh hi guys.

What's up?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 16, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Oh hi guys.



I don't think this is too bad, but it's amazing how little detail there is in the backgrounds compared to now.
Also, I AM THIRTEEN AGAIN NOW. *plays for hours on end* <345


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> So maybe people will give EarthBound more of a chance now.


 What?

EarthBound is really popular.

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 16, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yeah I never got to experience the NES or SNES consoles. My first console was in fact a PlayStation and my first (and only handheld until highschool) was a Gameboy. (The brick).
> So I couldn't really do much comparisons of the older generations :/


 
My first console was a Genesis when I was five, and the first game I ever played was Columns III.  Also, I was there when everybody would play Pokemon Red/Blue with their neighbor on the stairs outside, and when Beyblade was actually popular :V

...Wait, that doesn't help my case >.>


----------



## Zydala (Apr 16, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> EarthBound is really popular.
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?


 
Yeah nowadays it has a pretty devoted following (though when it came out it didn't). Though I have heard people say that the graphics were too simple even compared to other SNES games so they didn't want to play it

Though honestly if people only look at graphics when they play games I tend to tune out a majority of their opinions... hahaha :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Yeah nowadays it has a pretty devoted following (though when it came out it didn't). Though I have heard people say that the graphics were too simple even compared to other SNES games so they didn't want to play it
> 
> Though honestly if people only look at graphics when they play games I tend to tune out a majority of their opinions... hahaha :V


 I played SNES jrpg's that had more simpler graphics than EB.

    Like Lufia II, Dragon Quest V .etc


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 16, 2011)

When I first saw it, I thought Battlefield 2142 had pants-shitting good graphics. 

Then shit got real. 

That said, some games age better than other. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas has some seriously old graphics, especially compared to released-the-same-year CoD 2, yet GTA graphics stand out less to me because it's stylized. CoD 2 tries to look like real life and stops working the moment you see something that looks better. GTA: SA on the other hand looks like what it looks like, and the fact that GTA: 4 looks like a fucking photograph at times doesn't change that.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 16, 2011)

I remember back when this looked awesome. Well, it still does for what it is. It was done on the SNES, Genesis, etc, but first lived on the Amiga. Entirely rotoscoped, no sprites. Done entirely by only one guy, too (and a single sound designer). It's a pretty epic game.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2011)

Hard Drivin' by Atari.  Easiest game ever to crash and burn in.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 16, 2011)

"Old" graphics don't make me cringe unless they were eye-bleedingly bad even for their day.  And even then I tend to be forgiving, under the right circumstances.  (I loved Virtua Fighter so much.  So, so much.  Fuck you Tekken.)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 17, 2011)

After switching to PC gaming around 2006, I looked at the PS2 game Star Wars Battlefront today. I was actually impressed; I was expecting PS1 graphics.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 17, 2011)

now that you mentioned Battlefront i remember a ps2 game i thought was epic. It was Ratchet & Clank 3. Now that i took a look at it, it could've been better.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

I used to think that the first Project Gotham Racing for Xbox was the greatest graphics EVER.

WCW/NWO Thunder I always thought they could of done better.

EDIT: I always thought Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3's character sprites were the most realistic EVER. It was when 3D games didn't look to good.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 17, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I remember back when  this looked  awesome. Well, it still does for what it is. It was done on the  SNES, Genesis, etc, but first lived on the Amiga. Entirely rotoscoped,  no sprites. Done entirely by only one guy, too (and a single sound  designer). It's a pretty epic game.



Personal opinion, it still does look awesome in its own way.  Same with Flashback (which I owned for the SNES - that was such an awesome game).


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Graphics age a lot better when they stay cartoony. Sly Cooper being a great example. Sly's tail in the first game... to this day I haven't seen anyone with a better tail, not even Sly 2.


Indeed ... the idle twitches, the way it flowed when in motion ... Sly's tail animations were a work of art unto themselves. 

I definitely agree that less-realistic art styles hold up better than more-realistic ones.  The more you attempt to be on the cutting edge of realism, the sooner you get ... cut out.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Personal opinion, it still does look awesome in its own way.  Same with Flashback (which I owned for the SNES - that was such an awesome game).


 Oh, it does. But it's still very crude by today's standards, and I'm sure people today would chuckle seeing Lester's face when he walks out of the elevator.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 17, 2011)

I do have to admit; replaying Goldeneye, I couldn't see ANYTHING.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I do have to admit; replaying Goldeneye, I couldn't see ANYTHING.


 
Tilt the cartridge.


----------



## Branch (Apr 18, 2011)

jetforce gemini. did a good job with what there was at the time.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 18, 2011)

STAR FOX.  Enough said.  First 3D console game, sure, but they sacrificed so much to make it work.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 18, 2011)

The only time I can't stand old graphics is when they are so bad I can't see what's going on. More often than that old games are ruined for me by the interface.

Like so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F_jifGaC3s


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 18, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I played SNES jrpg's that had more simpler graphics than EB.
> 
> Like Lufia II, Dragon Quest V .etc



Actually i've done the same in fact there are some very good games with nice stories. Especially Bahamut Lagoon, Seiken Densetsu 3, and one of my favorite JRPG's Dual Orb and it's sequel Dual Orb II.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2011)

One old SNES game that doesn't disappoint is Rudra no Hihou for the SFC. Amazingly smooth and detailed animations, great magic system, and the music is great.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 18, 2011)

I never recoiled in horror, but I did almost break down laughing when I watched the Blood Omen introductory cutscene.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 18, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Now after the PS3, Xbox360 games you're so *used to*


 
Are you kidding? Not trying to sound close-minded, I hardly play any games that come after 2006. The best games have the worst graphics.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> STAR FOX.  Enough said.  First 3D console game, sure, but they sacrificed so much to make it work.


 Oh yeah. XD


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2011)

You know, I NEVER thought Star Fox looked good.  It didn't look like anything, and it ran so slowly that it was pretty hard to play sometimes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Runefox said:


> You know, I NEVER thought Star Fox looked good.  It didn't look like anything, and it ran so slowly that it was pretty hard to play sometimes.


Worked just fine for me. It was awesome! 
'Til I beat it a bajillion times on hard and started playing F-Zero and DKC3... >_>


----------



## funkfist (Apr 21, 2011)

Resident evil 2. I have recently decided to replay it on the N64 and it makes my eyes bleed. When it came out I thought it was pretty good but now O_O


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 21, 2011)

Super Mario Bros was amazing to me. Before that, I had only played games where people were made up of six or seven same-colored boxes.

Going from that to magic men jumping on turtles was pretty amazing.


----------



## Ames (Apr 21, 2011)

BERZERK


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2011)

Currently playing Goldeneye 007 and GTA:SA.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 21, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 1 <3
"OMG its soooo gory" lol X3


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 24, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Mortal Kombat 1 <3
> "OMG its soooo gory" lol X3


 
That's what I thought everytime I played Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 at my cousins house.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 24, 2011)

Two words.......... Ape Escape


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 24, 2011)

Star Wars, the arcade version where you pilot an X-Wing fighter against a series of Death Stars in a first-person combat flight sim.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, Mortal Kombat: Special Forces used to be my favorite game ever, but now I cringe every time I try to play it, I mean the gameplay is great and the graphics were pretty good for when it was released, but compared to the games that are out today it's just impossible for me to even try to play anymore.


That said I still have my NES and around 80 games, and I still enjoy them more than most of the modern crap they sell now (except Duck Hunt, I _loathe_ that damned dog).


----------



## HeySerg (Apr 25, 2011)

Sprites are timeless. PSX era polygons have aged poorly.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 25, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> I still enjoy them more than most of the modern crap they sell now (except Duck Hunt, I _loathe_ that damned dog).


 
Super-Ultra [This].


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 26, 2011)

HeySerg said:


> Sprites are timeless. PSX era polygons have aged poorly.


 
Oh hell yeah, Doom looked so much better than Quake, and it wasn't a blurry, brown mess of confusion either.


----------



## pitchblack (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, I keep occasionally going back to Homeworld 1, if only for the third mission *wipes away a tear*

Surprisingly, though, the graphics on that game have aged rather well.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2011)

I've mainly played old PC games, such as Worms, Jazz Jackrabbit, Unreal.. not any of those console games, even though I have a PS that still works and a few games.
Other games that I played were probably Dark Reign and Dark Reign 2. They're quite old but still nice.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 28, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I've mainly played old PC games, such as Worms, Jazz Jackrabbit, Unreal.. not any of those console games, even though I have a PS that still works and a few games.
> Other games that I played were probably Dark Reign and Dark Reign 2. They're quite old but still nice.


 
I remember when UT2004 had absolutely amazing graphics. Oh, and Doom 3.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought I had a Gaming PC, but if it was 1998, it would be.
I have my visual settings in Portal 2 all on low.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 28, 2011)

The only graphics I say have aged poorly are early 3D graphics because they have this Uncanny Valley bit to them. Then again though, mostly 3D graphics that were trying to be realistic - because there's a bit of an uncanny valley going on. Sprites look more stylized, so you don't see them bending in rather...off ways, or moving in a weird way, or seeing a character model talk and looking really odd.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 29, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> Well, Mortal Kombat: Special Forces used to be my favorite game ever, but now I cringe every time I try to play it, I mean the gameplay is great and the graphics were pretty good for when it was released, but compared to the games that are out today it's just impossible for me to even try to play anymore.
> 
> 
> That said I still have my NES and around 80 games, and I still enjoy them more than most of the modern crap they sell now (except Duck Hunt, I _loathe_ that damned dog).


 
What. Dude...? Were we playing the same MK Special Forces? I mean it was _alright_ looking at the time and as far as gameplay, it kept me occupied while I was bored with Spyro, Crash Bandicoot Warped, Smackdown 1 and my Dreamcast was fried, but I think you need to take your nostalgia glasses off and revisit that particular game. The prerendered cutscenes are especially heinous.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 29, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> Well, Mortal Kombat: Special Forces.



Wasn't that game not released in the U.S. due to it's tremendous suckage like Project: Altered Beast?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 29, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Wasn't that game not released in the U.S. due to it's tremendous suckage like Project: Altered Beast?


 
I doubt it. I'm in Canada and it was available here, and the U.S has seen far browner, muddier turds on its shores before and since.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 29, 2011)

>.>
<.<

I was being generous about the graphics part, but I for one did enjoy the gameplay, especially considering most of the games I played back then were on the Atari and the NES.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 29, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> I was being generous about the graphics part, but I for one did enjoy the gameplay, especially considering most of the games I played back then were on the Atari and the NES.


 
Honestly, of the two MK gaiden games, Sub Zero Mythologies is probably the better one. Similar idea, just as a 2D side scroller with some 3D enemies and backgrounds.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Honestly, of the two MK gaiden games, Sub Zero Mythologies is probably the better one. Similar idea, just as a 2D side scroller with some 3D enemies and backgrounds.


 I only played the n64 Sub-Zero game so I never got to see the hilariously bad live action that's in the PSX version. All in all, I thought it was an alright game. It took me forever to figure out how to evade Fujin's suicide tornado.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 30, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I only played the n64 Sub-Zero game so I never got to see the hilariously bad live action that's in the PSX version. All in all, I thought it was an alright game. It took me forever to figure out how to evade Fujin's suicide tornado.


 
Well at least the captioned stills they replaced them with retained the hilariously bad dialogue which you could imagine in any voice you wanted, and the pics always managed to capture the worst facial expressions. I think that part might've been intentional. I only played the N64 version either.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 3, 2011)

pitchblack said:


> Yeah, I keep occasionally going back to Homeworld 1, if only for the third mission *wipes away a tear*
> 
> Surprisingly, though, the graphics on that game have aged rather well.


 
Dude, Homeworld 2 still has pretty good game graphics even now!

http://www.juegomania.org/Homeworld+2/foto/pc/4/4845/4845.jpg/Foto+Homeworld+2.jpg


----------

